

Show HN: justthetops.com - the top 10 reddit posts daily - twistedanimator

Inspired by Hacker News Daily, I created a similar website for reddit. You can definitely see the inspiration as I borrowed heavily from the design of hn-daily.<p>justthetops.com saves the top 10 posts of the day for various subreddits. It is handy for not missing the most popular posts of the day when you are too busy to browse. It has really cut down on the time I spend on reddit since I can now catch up over my morning coffee.<p>Feedback is welcome and appreciated.
======
KnightWhoSaysNi
I just published something similar to your site and Hacker News Daily, but
with more items per day and using email: <http://hndigest.com>

------
swilliams
No idea if this is possible, but what I'd like to see is just the subreddits
that I subscribe to. Or possibly choose my own list of tops to see.

~~~
twistedanimator
It is very possible and was what I was going to do originally. However, I was
worried that there would be thousands of subreddits to scrape, so I decided to
just go with the top ones in terms of size. There are also a few that are
included because they're interesting to me.

In the future I will either have a subreddit suggestion form or a way to only
see the subreddits you're subscribed to. I really just wanted to get it out
there and see if there was any interest before I put more effort into it.

------
twistedanimator
Clickable: <http://www.justthetops.com>

